

MakerBot + Pinterest = $250 Million in Sales - liam_
http://www.wired.com/design/2012/04/makerbot-pinterest-craft-juggernaut/

======
mattmillr
ProvoCraft seems to be operating on a razor & blades model, and aggressively
suing anyone who tries to provide another source for getting 'blades'.

[http://www.scrapbookupdate.com/2010/04/07/provo-craft-
sues-m...](http://www.scrapbookupdate.com/2010/04/07/provo-craft-sues-make-
the-cut/) [http://www.scrapbookupdate.com/2011/03/11/provo-craft-
sues-s...](http://www.scrapbookupdate.com/2011/03/11/provo-craft-sues-sure-
cuts-a-lot-alleging-copyright-violations/)

MakerBot, on the other hand, publishes the plans for their hardware so anyone
can build it, and maintains thingiverse.com so anyone can design anything they
want to print.

I understand why the editor wants to draw a connection, but there are some
significant differences in the two businesses' philosophies.

~~~
joezydeco
So what would really kick things open is an open-source Cricut device. There
has to be a way to make a cheaper rotary cutter. I've seen the Cricut in
stores and it's crazy what they're charging for pattern cartridges.

~~~
replicatorblog
They exist. This one is "Open" in that you can cut images you design in vector
software like Adobe Illustrator, but has its own drawbacks. Mostly horrible
software interfaces that act as intermediaries.

<http://www.graphteccorp.com/craftrobo/>

------
radicalbyte
My wife has a Cricket Cutter ( which she uses for making cards.

I've built a RepRap.

My wife has no interest in it. The output isn't artistic enough. It's not that
great.

Now, if someone could bring a computer-guided milling machine for $400, backed
by a range of expensive woods / plastic consumables...

~~~
glimcat
You left off the difficulty multiplier, namely: "which can be operated and
maintained by a typical consumer."

~~~
radicalbyte
Unfortunately it can't be operated by the nerd who built it.

The software is a disaster, there are a few dozen builds of the libraries
required to operate it, and only certain combinations work.

I've tried around 20 combinations so far and not one prints correctly in
automatic mode.

When I have the time (and desire) it's something that I'll solve (I'm a
software engineer after all, the community is mainly tech/mech engineers).

------
GBond
This article is a great example of how to get press for your startup.

 _Dear reporter - My company is just like x in y way. Care to write a story
about us?_

------
papalalu
so what does this have to do with pintrest? is it just the pictures of cakes?

~~~
replicatorblog
The Pinterest connection is that it is serving a largely female audience with
interest in crafting and recycling content. Basically, if MakerBot and
Pinterest joined forces, this would be the likely result.

~~~
groby_b
I _really_ don't get the Pinterest connection. This is more like MakerBot &
Etsy joining forces.

~~~
replicatorblog
The connection, as I see it, is that Pinterest user's primarily interact with
the service by "repinning" other content. Only 10% actually add new content
from other sites, and would wager a minuscule portion upload new photos from
their desktop.

Cricut users express their creativity by cutting out content that was already
flowing through the system and expressing their creativity in arranging the
cut-outs, much the same way people create Boards on Pinterest.

------
reustle
My mom has one of these for scrapbooking. I've always wanted to sneak it out
of the house and hack it.

